# Shelby Airflow paint scheme



## JRE (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm getting ready to paint my 1937 shelby airflow and need some help with the paint scheme. I know it's suppose to be black with red darts. I need to find some detailed pictures of the red darts or someone that can make me a stencle.Any help will be greatly appriciated.


----------



## rjs5700 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi Justin,
Here's a link to a 1936/37 Shelby. http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle552.htm


----------



## JRE (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I was looking at that bike the other day.I love that color combo. Iread somewhere that it's suppose to be black with red darts.I can't tell from the picture. Anyone know if there is a dart on the rear fender by the chain guard.


----------



## rjs5700 (Dec 18, 2008)

There is no dart on the front of the rear fender. Just the pinstripes continuing from the rear dart. I think they came in several color combinations. I have one that was red w/ivory trim and blue pinstripes. Also, I'm not sure if any had a diamond on the seat post. Maybe the Cadillac version did.


----------



## JRE (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks John. I'd love to see a picture of you're Red and Ivory bike.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 18, 2008)

i have a 37 with the original paint and it has the diamond on it. here is some pics to help. mark  it red and ivory with blue / white pinstripes. hope this will help. mark.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 18, 2008)

here is a couple more.


----------



## JRE (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks that helps allot. I sent you a pm. I noticed we're neighbors. I live in Woodburn Oregon


----------



## JRE (Dec 22, 2008)

Also need to find a delta defender rear light a Delta horn light and a Deluxe troxel seat for the same bike.


----------



## HowieBikeman (Dec 30, 2008)

JRE said:


> I'm getting ready to paint my 1937 shelby airflow and need some help with the paint scheme. I know it's suppose to be black with red darts. I need to find some detailed pictures of the red darts or someone that can make me a stencle.Any help will be greatly appriciated.[/QUOTE
> 
> I hope this might help. Here are pics from the 1939 Shelby catalog of 3 of the Airflo models; 70, 62 and 52, including a cropped close-up of the darts and front fender. If you need additional info about these pics just email me directly; my email address is on www.HowieBikeMan.com (click on contact).
> Cheers, www.HowieBikeMan.com


----------



## JRE (Dec 30, 2008)

Those are some awsome Cataloge pictures.


----------



## HowieBikeman (Dec 30, 2008)

JRE said:


> Those are some awsome Cataloge pictures.




Thanks! There are over 3600 items already posted on the website, www.HowieBikeMan.com, and there are about 20,000 more that need to be photographed or scanned, edited, text written and posted onto the site. One of the primary purposes of the website is to share the information and have it available for the future years. When the collection is completely cataloged on the website (or nearly completely cataloged) I hope to sell the collection to a deserving museum. I have been collection bike stuff since the 1950's and have been involved in the bicycle industry for over 50 years so there is an abundance of information in my collection and my head. I sincerely want to share the information.
Cheers, www.HowieBikeMan.com


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 8, 2022)

JRE said:


> Thanks that helps allot. I sent you a pm. I noticed we're neighbors. I live in Woodburn Oregon



Hi! 
 I have what I believe to be a 1942 Woodburn Oregon plate. I am looking to trade for a 1946 California plate. Thought I’d ask you since you live in Woodburn. Thank you for your time!


----------



## JRE (Aug 8, 2022)

Would love to have that plate but live in Salem now and don't have one to trade.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Aug 8, 2022)

Thank you for the quick response! No worries! It was a shot in the dark! Lol! I figured it was worth a try since you were in Woodburn and the plate is Shelby blue…couldn’t hurt to ask. If ya find a 1946 California plate I’d be happy to trade ya for it!


----------

